# Banned from OutLawMuscle



## Junkboxer (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey guys. new from OUTLAWMUSCLE. Those nazis banned me because i was discussing delays with a current source. anyway i got a permanant ban and as a TRT patient i dont know where to run. is this a good place to be? are sponsors here g2g without getting specific?


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 22, 2011)

check the sponsor section and see for yourself


----------



## Realist (Apr 22, 2011)

Junkboxer said:


> Hey guys. new from OUTLAWMUSCLE. Those nazis banned me because i was discussing delays with a current source. anyway i got a permanant ban and as a TRT patient i dont know where to run. is this a good place to be? are sponsors here g2g without getting specific?


 
Calling anyone a Nazi is idiotic, but I guess your banning makes you an outlaw.

Go figure.


----------



## Junkboxer (Apr 22, 2011)

Realist said:


> Calling anyone a Nazi is idiotic, but I guess your banning makes you an outlaw.
> 
> Go figure.


sorry if you took it personally. they just run things with an iron fist there. you really cant give any sponsor a bad review without your post being deleted or eventually banned. sometimes you can get away with giving a bad review, but if you try to find it a week or 2 later. its gone. i don't like that. i need to inject this stuff every week for life, i'd like honest reviews.


----------



## Junkboxer (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you to the guy who just PMed me. i dont have 50 posts yet so i cant respond.


----------



## Realist (Apr 22, 2011)

Junkboxer said:


> sorry if you took it personally. they just run things with an iron fist there. you really cant give any sponsor a bad review without your post being deleted or eventually banned. sometimes you can get away with giving a bad review, but if you try to find it a week or 2 later. its gone. i don't like that. i need to inject this stuff every week for life, i'd like honest reviews.


 
Not personal at all, just common sense really. I don't see those website dopes killing people to conquer countries.


----------



## Junkboxer (Apr 22, 2011)

dam, another PM, thanks digitalash. i actually have 3 orders with 2 of those sites you told me about. one has major delays (N***) and hasent shipped yet and the other E************ shipped a couple weeks back and i still havent got it . N*** was always awsome for me but lately theyve been slow now. the other site was my first time ordering from them.


----------



## Imosted (Apr 22, 2011)

@ realist chill man, don't be soo sensitive, The Term Nazi can be used in different meanings...


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 22, 2011)

Junkboxer said:


> dam, another PM, thanks digitalash. i actually have 3 orders with 2 of those sites you told me about. one has major delays (N***) and hasent shipped yet and the other E************ shipped a couple weeks back and i still havent got it . N*** was always awsome for me but lately theyve been slow now. the other site was my first time ordering from them.



you're complaining about 2 weeks fro EK? it's clearly stated on the website as well as in many threads that average ship worldwide is 15 days and then in case of slow postal they ask you wait 15 more days...if it's not there in those 30 days then we can track and look into replacing it......

but i know that you weren't banned because of posts in ek's sections.....i hope your situation with those other sponsors gets resolved!


----------



## Hench (Apr 22, 2011)

Imosted said:


> @ realist chill man, don't be soo sensitive, The Term Nazi can be used in different meanings...



He is that same silly fucker who keeps getting banned, pay him no mind.


----------



## Junkboxer (Apr 22, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> you're complaining about 2 weeks fro EK? it's clearly stated on the website as well as in many threads that average ship worldwide is 15 days and then in case of slow postal they ask you wait 15 more days...if it's not there in those 30 days then we can track and look into replacing it......
> 
> but i know that you weren't banned because of posts in ek's sections.....i hope your situation with those other sponsors gets resolved!


i guess im just spoiled because ive always got my packages way before the estimated arrival time. i was banned from N*** section by M FREAKY i think. i was just talking about the current delays their site was having. a lot of guys were trying to say the delays were completely over and i was calling them out for it. i was warned when i kept complaining that threads were being deleted when T/A talk wasnt an issue


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 22, 2011)

Junkboxer said:


> i guess im just spoiled because ive always got my packages way before the estimated arrival time. i was banned from N*** section by M FREAKY i think. i was just talking about the current delays their site was having. a lot of guys were trying to say the delays were completely over and i was calling them out for it. i was warned when i kept complaining that threads were being deleted when T/A talk wasnt an issue



well, not that i'm sticking up for another sponsor, but it's been well addressed by n aps reps about delays in feb/mar........please read the posts in their section......it seems like they're handling things and getting back on track


----------



## Imosted (Apr 22, 2011)

Hench said:


> He is that same silly fucker who keeps getting banned, pay him no mind.


Is he Chill?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag.

Please read the rules


----------



## DOMS (Apr 22, 2011)

Junkboxer said:


> Thank you to the guy who just PMed me. i dont have 50 posts yet so i cant respond.



And thank _you_ for not post spamming to get to 50. Positive reps coming your way.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 22, 2011)

DOMS said:


> And thank _you_ for not post spamming to get to 50. Positive reps coming your way.



Well your no fun.


----------



## Junkboxer (Apr 22, 2011)

is it worth becoming a paying member? do you get easier access to sources? i dont wanna break any rules in this public area.


----------



## Junkboxer (Apr 22, 2011)

DOMS said:


> And thank _you_ for not post spamming to get to 50. Positive reps coming your way.


 haha i wouldnt do that at all. might become a paying memeber if i find its worth it though.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Aries1 (Apr 22, 2011)

I smell an agent.


----------

